# gaggia platinum swing up



## Simon1765 (Dec 8, 2012)

hi, just bought a gaggia platinum swing 2nd hand up for my girl friend for a present. I've got a classic but this was too much messing around for her. The problem is that the grinder doesn't seem to work. When you press the button for it to brew the coffee the machine goes into action and the grinder whirls but all it does is sort of crush the beens and throws them directly into the waste hopper. Tried adjusting the grind size but still same , the beans in the waste hopper look like they've just been in a pestle and motar and crushed slightly. It will brew a coffee using ground coffee so I'm assuming its the grinder and not the rest of the machine-- or I'm I doing something really stupid. Does anyone have a suggestion or know a reputable service engineer in either sheffield or manchester (didsbury ) thanks

simon


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

UNO Coffee in Stockport have done a good service on various machines for me over the years.


----------



## Simon1765 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll try UNO coffee


----------



## Simon1765 (Dec 8, 2012)

Tried UNO and they only do commercial. Any other help !


----------

